# Lord of the Rings (Hobbit House) Feb 2014



## cunningplan (Feb 11, 2014)

I know mockingbird has not long done this site and I would like to thank him to pointing me into the right direction. I was going to leave it for a few weeks but I had promised to take yawning_cat somewhere and as this was the only day she could make it, it just had to be done.
I've like the look of this place since I saw it first and it did not disappoint and is quite magical, even more so at sunrise. I got up at 4.30 and we met nearby while it was still dark. By the time we had walked down the road and over a couple of muddy fields it was just getting light, so we set up inside. yawning did a better job of her inside shots than me and will be tagging some of hers on here soon.

full set of mine here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157640687346085/






















Sunrise at the Hobbit, what a way to start the day 





































































Thanks for looking


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 11, 2014)

The fact that this has appeared recently doesn't detract anything from your post. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 11, 2014)

This place is amazing, still have to see it! Great report


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 11, 2014)

great pics..I love this place more and more every time I see it,it makes me want to go even more.I will get there one day even though it's two hundred miles away..I love the rumours of the big dogs there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 12, 2014)

I never tire of this site regardless of how many times I look at it! your images are great.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 12, 2014)

What a place to watch the sunrise! 
Lovely shots as usual, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Pilot (Feb 12, 2014)

I agree with other posters - the frequency a site is visited seems not to matter a great deal. Each photographer will bring something unique to it, or notice something that is new or was overlooked before.


----------



## yawning_cat (Feb 12, 2014)

I really must publicly thank cunningplan for a great day out, made it there in my ever so slightly unreliable little car to meet in a lay-by in the pitch black not knowing what the heck we were going to see. As we reached the location of this crazy place it was daylight was just starting to break which gave it all a little more magic, i fell completely in love with this place I hope you like the pics.


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 12, 2014)

Brilliant, this place is so magical! Itching has changed since my visit last year, except the 'door stopper'.... 

Here are a few of mine (with added comedy value) that I never got round to posting........ As well as everything else I do 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dajoolzcat/sets/72157640893742315/


----------

